# Family holiday



## gasinayr (17 Jun 2017)

Car packed, bikes on rack. Off to Aviemore for a weeks holiday with family. Hoping to get out on bike as much as I can in between Grand-parenting duties .


----------



## gavroche (17 Jun 2017)

Hope you get good weather. Enjoy.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2017)

gasinayr said:


> Car packed, bikes on rack. Off to Aviemore for a weeks holiday with family. Hoping to get out on bike as much as I can in between Grand-parenting duties .


Have fun 


(avoid the midges, )


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jun 2017)

Have a great hol


----------



## gasinayr (24 Jun 2017)

Just back, managed to get out on bike every day except one, weather was kind to us, first day ( last Saturday ) it was a scorcher went up the Speyside Way To Boat Of Garten, Brilliant, great runs of all grades.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2017)

Enjoy


----------

